# KGB DS (NEW SLOT-1 FlashCart)



## darkglobe80 (Jul 8, 2008)

A brand new flash cart I've just this second got an email about, not seen anything about this anywhere else, but they have a site up, here's the info....



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> KGB DS is a sleek multi-media convertor for NDS and NDSL. Many months of development have gone into making it one of the most robust and user friendly devices available. We offer quality support through regular updates, unsurpassed build quality and stringent QC testing.
> 
> KGB FEATURES:
> * Plays all commercial NDS ROMS
> ...









Official Site


----------



## Noitora (Jul 8, 2008)

The case looks weird...


----------



## wilddenim (Jul 8, 2008)

I like the cases.. it's very different. 

Hmm, the website look very professional... I'm impressed.


----------



## ZPE (Jul 8, 2008)

Russian flashcart?


----------



## TheWingless (Jul 8, 2008)

If this is a good cart, I hope they manage to branch to more than just a Chinese based reseller. Some carts look good, but they only manage to sell at a place like Deal Extreme.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 8, 2008)

While the case is nice (packaging can really make the product), it doesn't sound like anything new. Thats not a BAD thing though.  I'm curious about pricing though... and how their dev/support team works.

What i'm waiting for, though, is the next major jump in flash carts. I have no idea what, or HOW, they'd do it... but all slot-1's do pretty much the same thing any more. 

Here's to the future!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 8, 2008)

oooh. could be worth a try.
sounds much better than the R4, N5, G6, letter-number combination


----------



## TheWingless (Jul 8, 2008)

* Interactive touch OS (Hopefully it's fully touch-based with some controls for people who don't want to pull out the stylus)
* Supports unpatched ROMs (Fully clean(cyclo) or just auto-patched(r4)?)
* High quality snap lock Micro SD slot (The same as the R4 and Cyclos Micro SD slots?)
* Quality SDHC TF/Micro SD reader included (One of these for realz?)
* Many slot 2 expansions supported (O.o Hope they mean built in support and not just got download GBA EXPLoader)
* Multiple language user interface (Seems to be getting popular)

After thinking about it... I'm not sure if they'll pull this off... We'll just have to wait and see. Their website doesn't seem to be in really bad English and there isn't an Asian language version of their site... Who knows what might happen.


----------



## R2DJ (Jul 8, 2008)

I will only buy a flash cart that's new in the market if it has one feature that I am really looking forward to see:
Can play games that can only be played with slot-2 solutions
Now that's the future!


----------



## TaeK (Jul 8, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> KGB (transliteration of "???") is the Russian abbreviation for Committee for State Security (Russian: ??????? ??????????????? ?????????????·i; Komityet Gosudarstvennoy Bezopasnosti), which was the official name of the umbrella organization serving as the Soviet Union's premier security agency, secret police, and intelligence agency, from 1954 to 1991.



Nice naming... even made the packaging to look KGB I.D.-esque


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 8, 2008)

@tsimehC the site is .cn but they say they are from Europe. Not that it really matters.

Also good to know there are others up on flashcarts in that part of the world darkglobe80.


----------



## Sephi (Jul 8, 2008)

KGB Site said:
			
		

> About Us
> 
> The KGB team are seasoned consumer electronic design professionals. Our team consists of members from across Europe with skills in many electronic engineering fields such as PMP, DVB and EMBEDDED SYSTEMS.
> 
> We have years of experience, ensuring that the product you get is top notch and of absolute quality!


This sounds somewhat promising. If they add a few more features to their card I'll consider getting it.


----------



## Doggy124 (Jul 8, 2008)

....no unique feature...


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 8, 2008)

Changelog isn't in engrish? woah!

This cart looks promising but I'll stick with my CycloDS kthnx


----------



## pilotwangs (Jul 8, 2008)

I doubt it can play ALL homebrew.

Looks alright though.


----------



## hankchill (Jul 8, 2008)

Just what we need, ANOTHER Slot 1 card.

Unless it compares with CycloDS, it's useless


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 8, 2008)

It doesn't look that special. Not many stand-out features


----------



## mflo (Jul 8, 2008)

Heh, Looks neat. It needs a laser pointer function, that would be a totally unique feature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j/k
I've been watching Russian ex-soldiers in black lagoon pwning everyone. Now a flashcart! wooo. lol


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 8, 2008)

Interesting, lets see how it turns out.


----------



## thedicemaster (Jul 8, 2008)

you can't tell untill someone reviews it properly, but it seems this card's main feature is reliability.


----------



## imgod22222 (Jul 8, 2008)

...what if...
it were exactly like the Cyclo
...except...
it had the flashing lights of the DS-X?
=OOO

lol. =]


----------



## Skoiler (Jul 8, 2008)

The cases look like little cakes, especially the one with the brown lid closed.

..

AWESOME! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Looks likes it's going to be pretty good, but I still wouldn't get it just based on what I read.


----------



## Sanoblue (Jul 8, 2008)

lol ill be pissed if its better than the cyclods cause i just ordered one lol


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 8, 2008)

imgod22222 said:
			
		

> ...what if...
> it were exactly like the Cyclo
> ...except...
> it had the flashing lights of the DS-X?
> ...


lol, a combination of the 2


----------



## Sephi (Jul 8, 2008)

sanoblue said:
			
		

> lol ill be pissed if its better than the cyclods cause i just ordered one lol


The CycloDS Evo is still better, it has more features.


----------



## Sonius (Jul 8, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> sanoblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pfff! 
CycloDS features: great
get spied by the committee for state security: priceless


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 8, 2008)

*is suspicious of absolutly no engrish*


----------



## euphemism (Jul 8, 2008)

imgod22222 said:
			
		

> ...what if...
> it were exactly like the Cyclo
> ...except...
> it had the flashing lights of the DS-X?
> ...



I'm actually planning on picking up a DS-X just so I can have the flashing lights.


----------



## Searinox (Jul 8, 2008)

To an earlier post - they actually could do both GBA and RAM Expansion on SLOT-1 with the proper hardware inside the cart... though I doubt it is THAT advanced. According to what OSs will work on it we'll be able to tell whose hardware it copies. XD BTW for all its Russian theme it's got a .cn site. XD

*insert "in Soviet Russia" joke here*


----------



## imgod22222 (Jul 8, 2008)

Searinox said:
			
		

> To an earlier post - they actually could do both GBA and RAM Expansion on SLOT-1 with the proper hardware inside the cart... though I doubt it is THAT advanced. According to what OSs will work on it we'll be able to tell whose hardware it copies. XD BTW for all its Russian theme it's got a .cn site. XD
> 
> *insert "in Soviet Russia" joke here*


In Soviet Russia, Lights flash you!

*done*


----------



## science (Jul 8, 2008)

First thing I thought when I saw the image on the frontpage was 'Damn, Nintendo fucked up their DS redesign really bad'


----------



## FaRReR (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey, isn't KGB a Russian intelligence agency?


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 8, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> First thing I thought when I saw the image on the frontpage was 'Damn, Nintendo fucked up their DS redesign really bad'


Same here!

I was like "Nintendo kicked the bucket"


----------



## littlestevie (Jul 8, 2008)

its chineese......

whois registered to: Deng Wentao

[whois.cnnic.net.cn]
Domain Name: kgb-ds.cn
ROID: 20080406s10001s14085912-cn
Domain Status: ok
Registrant Organization: 邓文涛
Registrant Name: 邓文涛
Administrative Email: [email protected]
Sponsoring Registrar: 厦门华商盛世网络有限公司
Name Server:ns1.myhostadmin.net
Name Server:ns2.myhostadmin.net
Registration Date: 2008-04-06 02:49
Expiration Date: 2009-04-06 02:49


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow, case design looks very interesting and appealing..Offers nothing new, but could be a quality product.....We'll have to see the firmware and performance first..


----------



## SonicRax (Jul 8, 2008)

KGB DS looks and sounds pretty decent. ^^
The name is a bit weird though. o.O I wasn't expecting a Slot-1 named after an organization based in Russia. xD


----------



## Sephi (Jul 8, 2008)

Never thought to do a whois on the site. lol.

Maybe they're Chinese guys in europe?


----------



## SonicRax (Jul 8, 2008)

I think they're definitely Chinese. If you check the last part of the URL, the bit that usually signifies what country the site is based in, its CN, which as we know, is China.
So yeah, they're Chinese, probably based in Europe like people said. Still, weird name. ._."


----------



## johnchan (Jul 8, 2008)

A whois on the website doesnt tell you anything useful, as often people will use an agent or proxy service to register domain names so the real information is never exposed. The lack of Engrish on the website suggests either that the team is not based in China, or they hired some decent translators.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 8, 2008)

I get an odd feeling it's another CycloDS clone like the Edge.

I dunno, it feels like they're doing something JUST like the Edge here, simple website, stylish website and package, promises perfect simple features, etc.


----------



## littlestevie (Jul 8, 2008)

the thing that puzzles me is why: [email protected]

that is like they spammed the registrant to get the name by not using a contact email....

i know with my domain i *HAD* to have a valid email to register it

(on a side note: Team Acekard use a 126.com email address as well, from the same area?)


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 8, 2008)

littlestevie said:
			
		

> its chineese......
> 
> whois registered to: Deng Wentao
> 
> ...



I did a whois for edge-ds.cn as well.

Domain Name: edge-ds.cn
ROID: 20071212s10001s67647620-cn
Domain Status: ok
Registrant Organization: ????????????
Registrant Name: ??
Administrative Email: [email protected]
Sponsoring Registrar: ????????????
Name Server:ns1.myhostadmin.net
Name Server:ns2.myhostadmin.net
Registration Date: 2007-12-12 11:52
Expiration Date: 2008-12-12 11:52 

I'm not really sure if this means anything, but the Sponsoring Registrar is the same, as are the Name Servers.

I don't know about you, but this makes it look even more like a CycloDS clone, just like the Edge card.


----------



## Gian (Jul 8, 2008)

The site looks neat.
The box is something new.
And the logo on the top left of the site is awesome.

Hopefully it's a good cart.
But I still have my Cyclo.

EDIT:
It would be funny if it IS a Cyclo clone.


----------



## darkglobe80 (Jul 8, 2008)

I posted this as I thought it odd you guys hadn't got it, my Nintendo site has a homebrew section but we're often miles behind you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, this looks nice, apparently this is by a bunch of European guys, so it will be interesting to see what the final product is like.

And yay, front page news!


----------



## SchuchWun (Jul 8, 2008)

Maybe all the flash carts are a conspiracy so they can make money off us with out doing much work. I mean if you own all the companys and the carts are fundamentally the same why not just come up with some new names and sell it as a new cart...


----------



## 94dan (Jul 8, 2008)

Searinox said:
			
		

> To an earlier post - they actually could do both GBA and RAM Expansion on SLOT-1 with the proper hardware inside the cart... though I doubt it is THAT advanced. According to what OSs will work on it we'll be able to tell whose hardware it copies. XD BTW for all its Russian theme it's got a .cn site. XD
> 
> *insert "in Soviet Russia" joke here*



In Soviet Russia, joke inserts you!


----------



## littlestevie (Jul 8, 2008)

Searinox said:
			
		

> To an earlier post - they actually could do both GBA and RAM Expansion on SLOT-1 with the proper hardware inside the cart... though I doubt it is THAT advanced. According to what OSs will work on it we'll be able to tell whose hardware it copies. XD BTW for all its Russian theme it's got a .cn site. XD
> 
> *insert "in Soviet Russia" joke here*



In Soviet Russia DS plays you


----------



## Midna (Jul 8, 2008)

This is nothing new. I'm sticking with my CycloDS Evo.


----------



## martin88 (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice name. But I don't think it's gonna get a lot of sales since it offers nothing more when compared to the established carts.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 8, 2008)

its boasting the usual stuff. bet its a colne


----------



## Trippy (Jul 8, 2008)

Clone? Probably, but that's a nice case.


----------



## abaddon41_80 (Jul 8, 2008)

It is probably a crappy clone but there is no denying that it is sleek looking


----------



## 11gardir (Jul 8, 2008)

At least these guys can actually talk english...


----------



## Foie (Jul 8, 2008)

Yet *another* DS flashcart in the flooded market...  Remember the days when flashcart decisions used to (basically) be M3, G6, EZ, or Supercard?  This looks to be another DSTT or EDGE; great compatibility and support, but little in terms of features.


----------



## xJonny (Jul 8, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> While the case is nice (packaging can really make the product), it doesn't sound like anything new. Thats not a BAD thing though.



Reminds me of EDGE...


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jul 8, 2008)

It looks pretty nice! I hope it will be good, and won't be a clone...


----------



## Midna (Jul 8, 2008)

11gardir said:
			
		

> At least these guys can actually talk english...



Ever heard of TeamCyclops? they can talk english too.


----------



## Dylan (Jul 8, 2008)

No real time save.


----------



## Alastair (Jul 8, 2008)

Foie said:
			
		

> Remember the days when flashcart decisions used to (basically) be M3, G6, EZ, or Supercard?


The good old days when your purchase was decided by which one didn't work the least.


----------



## Cablephish (Jul 8, 2008)

If this is based on some russian intelligence agency, what if they're gonna try to screw us over and arrest us if we purchase this chip? If you ask me, the whole idea of this is suspicious. I think they're gonna try to catch us with our pants down, figuratively.


----------



## mr deez (Jul 8, 2008)

*Godot* said:
			
		

> If this is based on some russian intelligence agency, what if they're gonna try to screw us over and arrest us if we purchase this chip? If you ask me, the whole idea of this is suspicious. I think they're gonna try to catch us with our pants down, figuratively.



It would be an incredible double bluff if that were true!


Which, of course, it isn't.


----------



## superdude (Jul 9, 2008)

is this even going to be good?

it has no special things in this just normal stuff.


----------



## Minox (Jul 9, 2008)

superdude said:
			
		

> is this even going to be good?
> 
> it has no special things in this just normal stuff.


Off-topic:That sig is way too big, you should remove it.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 9, 2008)

more like itouchDs to me... simple yet may be cheap


----------



## mchaslee (Jul 10, 2008)

There's plenty that can still be done with Flashcarts, like:

Audio Enhancer and Equalizer for in-game and OS Browser audio
-Bass Boost
-Hall, Stadium, Live, Classical, Rock, Jazz, etc...
-Balance
-3D Surround Synthesis
-Professional grade audio enhancement modes (like HDTV's have)

Screenshot Taker (in-game)

Instant Replay Maker (in-game)

Real-time in game audio record

Full AVI/MPEG4/DIVX/MOV support (for when we all have 16GB+ cards)

Built-in Save File Extraction

Real-time cheat enable

In-game brightness, contrast  AND color adjust (what a magnificent hacker you'd have to be!)

Get rom info while actually still in the game. 

Get Date/Time while still in the game overlaying screen and in menu

Get FPS, memory usage and CPU usage while still in the game, actually displaying overlaying the screen and in special menu.


I'm a game designer.... these features are valuable to DS game evaluation and just for extra enjoyment.


----------



## DespizingU (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah, it definitely doesn't offer anything that every other flashcart doesn't have. The package definitely is nice. Best packaging I've seen since the SCDS1's.


----------



## quantronics (Jul 10, 2008)

The domain name is Chinese, the website is also hosted in China. (Chinanet)

The interesting thing is, it is on the same server as EDGE-DS.cn mmmmmmm

Looks like a new product from the EDGE team perhaps?

Would work with their current theme of cool packaging at least


----------



## Bri (Jul 10, 2008)

I think you're definitely onto something.  The Edge site and the KGB site have some interesting similarities.  They also both use impeccable English, which is rare in the flashcart world.

-Bri


----------



## Satangel (Aug 9, 2008)

There aren't many shops around that sell the kgb ds card yet, but I found one.
So if anyone wants to buy this good looking card, maybe there?


----------



## miketh2005 (Aug 12, 2008)

www.dealwoot.com has it, its $44.00 and comes with a free 1GB USB card (pre-order only)


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 12, 2008)

There's nothing so great about from its descriptions. From what I've read, it looks like it's another cart that plays games but nothing much more.


----------



## Good ol' Phi (Nov 5, 2008)

I know that Chinanet hosted many fraud sites before
but that doesn't mean anything


----------



## omegableach (Nov 5, 2008)

why is everyone trying to copy the r4...? I mean, this is EXACTLY like the r4, no realtime save, rtg...just sdhc???


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm going to go ahead and state what some people are thinking right now: "dealextremedealextremedealextremedealextreme"


----------



## jabjab (Nov 5, 2008)

more likely they are thinking 'why the hell has this been bumped?'


----------

